# Taupunkttemperatur / Feuchtkugeltemperatur



## Onkel Dagobert (22 Juli 2007)

Hallo Forum,

meine Frage aus der Klimatechnik passt irgendwie nirgendwo hin, daher stelle ich sie hier am Stammtisch.

Der Begriff Taupunkttemperatur ist mir eigentlich klar. Was die Feuchtkugeltemperatur bedeutet und wie sie gemessen werden kann, habe ich auch einigermaßen verstanden. Was ich jedoch nicht verstehe ist, worin der Unterschied zwischen beiden besteht. Müssten nicht beide denselben Wert annehmen?


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## TommyG (22 Juli 2007)

Weil

ich letztens mit unsere Pressluft ähnlich Fragen hatte:

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Feuchtkugeltemperatur

wiki ist breitbandig und oft genial. Bei exakten Fragen solltest Du aber noch woanders suchen... ( www.alltheweb.com , z.B. )

Hilft das?

Greetz, Tom


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (22 Juli 2007)

Danke Tommy,

bei Wikipedia ist die Feuchtkugeltemperatur erklärt, für mich allerdings immer noch nicht so ganz verständlich.

Inzwischen habe ich jedoch den Unterschied erkannt. Die Taupunkttemperatur kann durch Kühlung bei unverändertem Wassergehalt (abs. Feuchte) erreicht werden. Im Gegensatz dazu ist die Feuchtkugeltemperatur bzw. die Kühlgrenzte die Temperatur, die durch Befeuchtung (adiabatische Kühlung) erreicht werden kann. Die Abbildungen im Anhang verdeutlichen den Zusammenhang.

Quelle zum Anhang:
http://www.sbt.siemens.de/index.jsp...91.s_6,1000000059896.s_6,&sdc_sid=19213226102&

Bei Wikipedia habe ich unter "Taupunkttemperatur" eine Gleichung (2.3) gefunden, welche mir nicht die richtigen Werte liefert! Die Ergebnisse nach den Gleichungen von www.Wetterochs.de (auch verwendet in der OSCAT-LIB), scheinen zu stimmen.

Jetzt suche ich noch nach einen Algorithmus, der mir die Feuchtkugeltemperatur berechnet.


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## Kai (22 Juli 2007)

Hallo Onkel,

ich habe folgende Formel gefunden:

FT=-5,809 + 0,058*RF + 0,697*LT + 0,003*RF*LT 

FT = Feuchtkugeltemperatur 
RF = Relative Luftfeuchte 
LT = Lufttemperatur

http://www.alpinforum.com/forum/viewtopic.php?p=24377&sid=607adf7601be921bc4500466d83a25f4

Beispiel:

RF = 50 %
LT = 17 °C 

FT=-5,809 + 0,058*50 + 0,697*17 + 0,003*50*17 = 11,49 °C

Gruß Kai


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (24 Juli 2007)

Hallo Kai,

Besten Dank. Ich habe die Gleichung ein bisschen getestet. Unterhalb von 50% RH wird das Ergebnis zunehmend ungenau.
Ich habe inzwischen weiter recherchiert, aber noch nichts brauchbares gefunden. Nichts als sehr viel Mist, selbst in Diplomarbeiten.


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## Kai (24 Juli 2007)

Hallo Onkel,

es gibt ja eine Reihe von Formeln, in denen die Feuchtkugeltemperatur auftaucht. 

Was für Werte (Lufttemperatur, relative Luftfeuchtigkeit ... ) hast Du denn zu Verfügung, aus denen man die Feuchtkugeltemperatur berechnen könnte? 

Gruß Kai


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (25 Juli 2007)

Hallo Kai,

als Messwerte stehen mir die Relative Feuchte und die Temperatur zur Verfügung. Folgende Größen werden bereits berechnet, und scheinen auch recht genau zu stimmen (mit Mollier-Diagramm verglichen):

- Absolute Feuchte [g/kg]
- Taupunkttemperatur [°C]
- Enthalpie [kJ/kg]
- Zwischenergebnis: Sättigungsdampdruck [hPa]
- Zwischenergebnis: Dampdruck [hPa]

Die Berechnung der Feuchtkugeltemperatur (Kühlgrenze, Wetbulb), scheint etwas problematisch zu sein. Man findet viele Gleichungen. Viele passen nur bei bestimmten Luftzuständen. Manche stimmen scheinbar garnicht. 


Gruß, Onkel


----------

